# KOLKATA | Projects & Construction



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*South City*

South City



rupakd said:


>


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^Cool. Must get a nice view from the top.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Courtesy: SSC India forumer SURAJ100*

*Eden Gardens aka Ranji Stadium:**Complete renovation for 2011 Cricket World Cup*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^Wow, thats a cool design!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

X-post



India101 said:


> * Elita Garden Vista*
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Floors: 15 Buildings of 15 to 30 floors


*Update* courtesy _Suncity _-


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

so is Kolkata hosting the 2011 World Cup?


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*x-postings*

*City of Joy's changing face*



arijeetb said:


> *Uniworld city- U/C*
> photo copyright - *arijeetb*





arijeetb said:


> *NBCC Vibgyor -U/C*- the colors of the rainbow taking shape
> photo copyright - *arijeetb*





arijeetb said:


> *New Town roads - U/C*
> photo copyright - *arijeetb*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*x-post: courtesy SSC india forumer arijeetb*

*Calcutta's Changing Skyline*



arijeetb said:


> _Tomorrow's skyline - *Rosedale and Uniworld city*_
> photo copyright - *arijeetb*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*DLF New Town Heights | 30fl, 27fl x 2, 23fl x 2, 20fl x 2, 17fl x 2 | Under Construction*

*Calcutta's Rising Skyline !!*



Suncity said:


>





Suncity said:


> Details:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bel Air | 28 floors | T/O*



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright ceecon_


*Kolkata Riverside - now U/C*



Suncity said:


> Kolkata Riverside





rupakd said:


>


----------



## arun-sydney (Nov 23, 2009)

*NewTown Rajarhat Area 2 update*

Hi All
Can anyone tell me any news on Action area 2, when they will handover ?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't think the Eden Gardens renovation will even make it to the 2011 Cricket World Cup. Construction has not even started yet, It's unlike Mumbai's Wankhede Stadium.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Bel Air*
> 
> Status: Topped Out
> Floors: 28


From last month courtesy of *Suncity*



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright ceecon_


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

And a more recent one 



Suncity said:


> photos copyright Domal
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> * Elita Garden Vista*
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Floors: 15 Buildings of 15 to 30 floors


Update courtesy of Suncity




Suncity said:


> *Elita Garden Vista- U/C*
> photo copyright - *arijeetb*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Mallika*
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Floors: 20 x 3


Update courtesy of Rupakd



rupakd said:


> *Construction Status : 10th Oct 2009(as on dcl website)*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Forgot to add this to the first post 

*Sankalpa*

Status: Under Construction
Floors: 16 buildings 13 to 25 floors


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Sankalpa*
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Floors: 16 buildings 13 to 25 floors


Update courtesy Suncity



Suncity said:


> _photos copyright Ajay_
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Diamond City South*

Status: Topped Out
Floors: 21fl x 2 + 20fl x 2










Update courtesy of Rupakd



rupakd said:


> Status as on 12th October 2009


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Adding to the first post 

*DLF New Town Heights*

Status: Under Construction
Floors: 31fl x 1 + 28fl x 2 + 24fl x 2 + 21fl x 2 + 18fl x 2


----------



## parijat (Dec 10, 2009)

Just wanted some information on UNITECH VISTA. It is going to be a part of UNITECH city at Newtown Kolkata. Any updates on VISTA would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> Adding to the first post -
> 
> *Akankha Krishnachura*
> 
> ...


Update



Suncity said:


> _photos copyright A Vick Pune_
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

parijat said:


> Just wanted some information on UNITECH VISTA. It is going to be a part of UNITECH city at Newtown Kolkata. Any updates on VISTA would be really helpful. Thanks!


If you are talking about Elita Garden Vista, then no it is not.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> * Elita Garden Vista*
> 
> Status: Under Construction
> Floors: 15 Buildings of 15 to 30 floors


Update courtesy of Suncity



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Elita Garden Vista_


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*"URBANA" l 7 towers (G+40, G+45) | Residential | U/C*

courtesy SSC India moderator: suncity



Suncity said:


>


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

The Urbana project looks nice. It looks abit like the Pinnacle @ Duxton in Singapore.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Calcutta's Emerging Skyline*



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright rosedalenri_


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Another Urbana rendering......



SarafIndian said:


> From today's Times of India..


----------



## GogolBanerjee (Sep 26, 2010)

*Greetings to all the members*

Hi everyone , I was really awed at the efforts and enthusiasm of the members who have painstakingly followed each and every development progress in this beloved city of ours. Hats off to all. I ws goin through the posts and in one of the older posts found out the news about the 50-storey tall office tower proposed at the heart of the city beside Tata Center. The newspaper have kept mum on the progress and there has been no further updates on this project in this forum as well. Can anyone kindly furnish the latest status of this magnificent proposal.  

Keep posting !!!!!!!:banana: :banana:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*New corporate park in India aims to evolve contemporary architecture naturally*

"Men first make buildings and then the buildings make men" say this project's designers. "We are an integral part of nature, every rhythm or natural phenomenon around us brings biochemical changes in our body. For example, the changes in the sunlight around us influence the ebbing and flow of hormone in our body. It controls our circadian clock (bio-clock) in or body. Similarly thousands of natural phenomenon influence our stress levels, perception etc."

"Nature has the key to our aesthetic, cognitive, intellectual and even spiritual satisfaction. This relationship is termed 'Biophylia'. There exists a sustainable relationship between man, nature and architecture. It has to be biopyllic. Biowonder is an attempt to create one such building which would help in establishing this connection in our working environment."

Biophyllic design gives rise to other connected values such as energy efficiency, promotion of greenery etc. and above all it helps us to increase our performance. Good performance leads to good profits and a lot of satisfaction in our corporate world. The first corporate park in East India is not only a LEED Gold certified building, it boasts of many facilities for its inhabitants, such as food courts, a gymnasium, a pharmacy, ATMs etc. as well as a 4-star, 120-key business hotel with convention, business and banquet facilities. This connection between offices and hospitality is a unique trait of the corporate park.

"Biowonder increases the urban greenery and helps reducing the effects of a 'heat island'. We have to be sensitive to the environment around us. It helps in sustaining the Biodiversity around. Its floor plate orientation helps every office to achieve 80% daylight, great views in 2 directions, with green terraces and a garden attached. Let’s not forget we spend more than 70% of our waking time in our offices! Biowonder is a better expression of truth; the truth that connects us with nature."

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## SouthMegaCity (Aug 13, 2010)

wow..


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Some Updates from Kolkata's IT Sector*

*INFINITY BENCHMARK*
B+G+18
Sector V, Salt lake

Located at Salt Lake Sector V, Infinity Benchmark is 19 storied IT empowered workstation. This B+G+18 structure is a truly next-generation office infrastructure that is a “Green Building” certified by US Green Building Council.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*GODREJ WATERSIDE IT PARK*
2 towers, 2B+G+18 and 2B+G+11 floors with Double Glazed External Glass Facade.
Sector V, Salt lake


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*OMEGA TOWER @ BENGAL INTELLIGENT PARK*
B+G+18
Sector V, Salt Lake


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*INTELLOHUB - (U/C)*
Commercial - IT/ITES Office
B+G+19
Sector V, Salt Lake


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*PENTAGON - U/C*
Commercial - IT/ITES Spaces
G+20
Sector V, Salt Lake


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*MARTIN BURN BUSINESS PARK - U/C*
B+G+18
Sector V, Salt Lake


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PENTAGON seems nice


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*TATA EDEN COURT
Residential complex
New Town, Kolkata
24 fl X 2, 20 fl X 3
Status - Topped Out*

Official Website: http://www.tatahousing.in/edencourt/index.php


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*TATA EDEN COURT *
Construction Updates, Nov 2012

X-Posting from Indian forum



> Posted by Suncity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*SWARNAMANI
Residential Complex
E M Bypass, Kolkata
24 fl X 3
Status - Under Construction*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*BEL AIR
Luxury Residential Tower
Alipore, Kolkata
27 floors
Completed*

52 exclusive apartments with Cafeteria, Lounge and Residents Club in the tony posh neighborhood of Alipore.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*TIRUMANI
Luxury Residential Condominium
Queens Park, Ballygunge
21 floors
Topped Out*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*SHIROMANI
Luxury Residences
Ballygunge Circular Road
18 floors
Topped Out. Nearing Completion.*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*ACROPOLIS
Mall & Commercial Office
RB Connector
3B+G+17 floors
Under Construction*



















Status


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Updates*

*UNIWORLD CITY
Residential Township
New Town
72 Towers, 11 - 40 floors
Nearing Completion*

1









2









3









4









5









6









_All photos copyright - Suncity (SSC India Mod)_


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*ORBIT SKY GARDENS
Luxury Residences
Ballygunge
19 floors
Under Construction*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*ARIHANT CAVETTO
Luxury Residences
Jodhpur Park
18 floors
Under Construction*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*UNIMARK TOWER
Premium Residences
Kankurgachi
24 floors
Under Construction*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Updates*

*SUNRISE POINT
New Town
Status - Completed*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Updates*

*ITC Apartments
Luxury Residential Tower for Top level Executives of ITC Ltd.
AJC Bose Road, beside Calcutta Club
25 floors 
Under Construction*


















_photo copyright - Suncity_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ARIHANT CAVETTO seems very nice


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*KOLKATA CANVAS - TALLS*

*A compilation of the Tallest structures in the City of Kolkata, which are Built or currently Under Consruction. 
All the buildings are at least of 18 floors & 60m+ in height.*

1. COMMERCIAL BUILDINGS built mostly in the 1970's/80's.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

2. COMMERCIAL BUILDINGS (BUILT/UC) of this era.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

3. RESIDENTIAL COMPLEXES Comprising of Multiple Towers (Built & UC)


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

4. RESIDENTIAL TOWERS / CONDOS comprising of Single / Twin Towers (Built & UC)


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*KOLKATA 100m+ PROJECTS*

*5. Projects above 100m (Built & UC)*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*SOUTH CITY | 36 fl X 4 | 117m X 4 | Completed*

*South City Towers*


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*South City Towers* - Another shot


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

South City Towers - trying to catch a glimpse through the perimeter boundary wall which is itself pretty high.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Project Updates*

*UNIWORLD CITY* is nearing completion

1.









2.









3.









_all photos copyright - arijeetb_


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Hence the City of Joy no doubt.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Urbana II, 225m x 2 | Proposed*



samrat_m said:


> *Twin 225 m high residential towers* designed with a host of innovative ideas to speed up construction, improve quality and provide maximum flexibility within each apartment:
> The structure is designed without shear walls within the apartments. This enables free planning within each apartment. Weight of structure minimized for huge cost savings and increased speed of construction.
> The central core connects to the perimeter structure by beam-free pre-stressed flat slabs supported by permanent metal shuttering to increase speed of construction. Windows and infill panels to be the same height cost of assembly and speed of construction is greatly enhanced.
> *With these measures, the twin towers are forecast to be completed for occupation in 2 years, an unheard of feat in India*
> ...





India101 said:


> Another render of Urbana II, with the silhouette of the first Urbana in the background.
> 
> (Click image for larger view)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*TWISTED TOWER, 300m, 75 fl | Proposed*



samrat_m said:


> *300m, 75-storey* Twisted Tower (probably not the final name of the tower) providing 260 apartments that holistically address programming, cultural (Vastu), cost and speed issues to deliver this iconic tower in Kolkata in half the normal time.
> The structural concept is uniquely designed to achieve apartments free of any shear walls or internal columns, thereby enabling quicker and therefore more cost effective construction, with long span pre-stressed slabs with permanent shuttering to achieve high quality at a speed of 4 days per floor.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Kolkata, oh what a beautiful sister city of Dhaka.


----------



## smadhureddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice High Rice buildings..


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All credit to SSC India forumer Suncity*

*Kolkata's tallest U/C 1st Aerials*. :cheers:



Suncity said:


> The first aerials!
> 
> photos copyright Agni Roy
> 
> ...





AbhishekDatta said:


> Kolkata Rising...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vic.ch25 (Jan 29, 2019)

*---*

I made a video of the area which I'd like to portray through this video.

Newtown, located in Kolkata, is one of the most beautiful places to live in, not only in West Bengal but also in India.

Please do check out the link below for the video:

hope you like it.

https://youtu.be/AIsQTr8oNzI


----------

